# Too Close to Home



## MrFSS (Dec 15, 2011)

This accident happened about two miles from where I live. The deceased was a neighbor of my daughter and son in law.

*LINK*


----------



## JeffW (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, that's tough news, especially when you know the family. And in a small city like this, I'm sure it will make ripples.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 16, 2011)

No sympathy for the dead person. The only real "victim" here is the engineer, who, if the report is accurate, did all he could to alert the trespasser to the train's presence, and even tried to stop the train before impact.

To the engineer: You did fine. Even though you didn't want to, you removed one careless and irresponsible person from the gene pool. Or, to put it more correctly, that person removed himself and forced you to get involved. It's not your fault.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 16, 2011)

DET63 said:


> No sympathy for the dead person. The only real "victim" here is the engineer, who, if the report is accurate, did all he could to alert the trespasser to the train's presence, and even tried to stop the train before impact.
> 
> To the engineer: You did fine. Even though you didn't want to, you removed one careless and irresponsible person from the gene pool. Or, to put it more correctly, that person removed himself and forced you to get involved. It's not your fault.


JAYSUS Det63! I feel the same way, but when the OP states flat out that they knew the family of the deceased, cut a little slack man!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't make exceptions without being a hypocrite. I'd feel the same way if someone I knew (or knew someone I was related to) died under similar circumstances.

Actually, I had a classmate (not a friend, though) in college who was killed under similar circumstances when she and a friend (who I believe also died) were struck by a MAX train in Portland while trespassing on the tracks where they parallel the Banfield Freeway.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2011)

rrdude said:


> JAYSUS Det63! I feel the same way, but...


But what? You feel the same way. Sort of says all that needs to be said.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 16, 2011)

rrdude said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > No sympathy for the dead person. The only real "victim" here is the engineer, who, if the report is accurate, did all he could to alert the trespasser to the train's presence, and even tried to stop the train before impact.
> ...


I don't know the family - only that my daughter lives a couple of houses away from them. It is coming out now that this young man may have had mental problems. Don't know for sure, but maybe.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 16, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > JAYSUS Det63! I feel the same way, but...
> ...


"But" I wouldn't make a post like that, if someone had stated that they knew the person, (which I thought MrFSS alluded to, but I mis-read.......)


----------

